
Competitive equity % for a well funded startup? - for_a_friend
Are there any current resources outlining a competitive equity stake in a well-funded series C startup? This is for a principal-level software engineering position.<p>If there are no good resources, does anyone have any anecdotal thoughts on the subject?
======
brudgers
The value of equity depends on whether or not a person has the capital to
exercise their options, the liquidity of the market for the stock after
exercise, and the value of the stock at the time of exercise discounted by the
time value of money and the risk of the options not being worth exercising and
the risk of the options not being exercisable.

Oh, and the existing cap table and the financial roadmap for its evolution.

Guessing at the existing value is improved by consultation with one's lawyer
(to examine the contract), one's accountant (to examine the capital structure)
and one's financier to project the employee's future wherewithal to exercise
options.

Good luck.

